# Feliks Zemdegs vs Usain Bolt



## peterbone (Dec 14, 2010)

Who would win in a speedcubing vs 100m race (average of 10)?


----------



## Faz (Dec 14, 2010)

Pretty sure more than 50 people could.


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 14, 2010)

I doubt Usain Bolt could get sub-10 if he was doing 10 runs in a row.


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 14, 2010)

everyone knows who will win


----------



## KboyForeverB (Dec 14, 2010)

Faz, but if Faz got pops and Usain had time to regenerate before each sprint, he could win
But mostly FaZ


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 14, 2010)

This used to be an interesting question

...and it could be again if we were talking about doing a 60 meter dash this time. mr. Bolt just didn't practice enough lately and hasn't lubed his shoes


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm quite sure Faz would win the opposite challenge too...


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 14, 2010)

i think this question would have had sense 2 years ago....


----------



## EricReese (Dec 14, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> I'm quite sure Faz would win the opposite challenge too...


 
lol


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 14, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> mr. Bolt just didn't practice enough lately and hasn't lubed his shoes


 
This begs the questions of what would happen if we DID allow Mr. Bolt to lube his shoes? I think the challenge could possibly be much more balanced then.

DISCUSS!!


----------



## qqwref (Dec 14, 2010)

I guess it turns out the human limit for cube solving is way below the human limit for 100m running. Oh well.



cmhardw said:


> This begs the questions of what would happen if we DID allow Mr. Bolt to lube his shoes?


Now hang on! In that case, it would only be a fair race if we also give Feliks several million dollars in clothing deals.


----------



## vcuber13 (Dec 14, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> This begs the questions of what would happen if we DID allow Mr. Bolt to lube his shoes? I think the challenge could possibly be much more balanced then.
> 
> DISCUSS!!


 
wouldnt that cause him to slip? or atleast have less traction


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 14, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> wouldnt that cause him to slip? or atleast have less traction


 
Not necessarily. If you don't lube the sole, but do lube the other outside surfaces, then it's possible that he could reduce his drag coefficient while running. If you lube the inside of the shoe as well, then who KNOWS what sort of magic may happen.



qqwref said:


> Now hang on! In that case, it would only be a fair race if we also give Feliks several million dollars in clothing deals.


 
Michael, that's a very valid point, and I must confess that I had not considered it before you mentioned it :fp So, assuming Usain Bolt IS allowed to lube his shoes, AND Feliks gets several million dollars in clothing deals, I can't imagine how incredible watching that race would be. I hate to use the word, for fear that it is over used sometimes, but I truly have to paraphrase Hubi here and say that it might even be "aepic"


----------



## vcuber13 (Dec 14, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Not necessarily. If you don't lube the sole, but do lube the other outside surfaces, then it's possible that he could reduce his drag coefficient while running. If you lube the inside of the shoe as well, then who KNOWS what sort of magic may happen.


 
I didn't think of something like that, but yes that could be beneficial.


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 14, 2010)

Usain has yet to record a time that's below 9 seconds (although who knows what he does in practice, I just highly doubt it) While faz has too many sub-9s to count let alone sub-8, 7, and 6 second solves. I don't care what you're lubing on Usain Bolt. I'd bet my money on faz.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 14, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> Usain has yet to record a time that's below 9 seconds (although who knows what he does in practice, I just highly doubt it) While faz has too many sub-9s to count let alone sub-8, 7, and 6 second solves. I don't care what you're lubing on Usain Bolt. I'd bet my money on faz.


 
I heard Usain has a sub-9 average of 12 during practice, he just sucks in comp


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 14, 2010)

Michael Phelps could swim a 500 yard freestyle before faz finished a 7x7


----------



## peterbone (Dec 15, 2010)

OK, sorry for my ignorant thread. I'm new to speed cubing and wasn't even aware of what Faz's current record was. Looks like we'll have to go with the 60m. The opposite race could be interesting if we gave both a year or 2 of practice. It may be easier for Usain to win that.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 15, 2010)

I doubt it. 2 years means Usains body ages. He was born in 1986 (I am to lazy to do math/check birthday) but that means he is like 24. Being 26 doesn't mean he will be faster. But in 2 years of practice Faz would most likely get faster. Unless he gets a girlfriend....


----------



## qqwref (Dec 15, 2010)

EricReese said:


> 2 years means Usains body ages. He was born in 1986 (I am to lazy to do math/check birthday) but that means he is like 24. Being 26 doesn't mean he will be faster.


I don't think 26 is considered "over the hill" for a sprint runner, though. Just looking at the ages of the top 10 100m runners when they set the records: 22, 24x3, 25x2, 27x2, 28, 31. I'd say it's pretty likely that Usain will still be setting records in two years, unless he severely injures himself or randomly decides to leave the sport (and why would he?).


----------



## Sebastien (Dec 15, 2010)

EricReese said:


> I doubt it. 2 years means Usains body ages. He was born in 1986 (I am to lazy to do math/check birthday) but that means he is like 24. Being 26 doesn't mean he will be faster. But in 2 years of practice Faz would most likely get faster. Unless he gets a girlfriend....


 
He was reliying to the opposite race, meaning Feliks running 100m and Usain Bolt solving a Cube.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 15, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Lube the sole


 Where's Pixel6?
"LUBE THE SOLE!"


----------

